# Boat question about the Ausable



## jackstar (Aug 25, 2007)

Folks,

I just moved to the Flint area a few months ago and have not really had a chance to fish the great Ausable river. I have read a lot on hear about it, but wondered about access. I have a 15 foot jon boat with a 5 horse motor. Pretty standard set up. Is there a good place to launch at Oscoda and would I be ok with this boat going up river to the first damn. Also, how long of a trip would it be to get up river with current, etc. Finally, what can be had in the fall as far as fish? Are salmon in there in any good numbers. I'm sure Steelhead are the fish of choice in a few weeks. What about smallies/walleyes? Lots of questions but I would really appreciate any help possible.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That's a LONG ride at "NO Wake"

There's a few launches that will get you some of the way, half the way, or all the way to the dam.

For the entire stretch you will encounter several real shallow areas that require caution, but not out of the question in your boat

I would "nibble-off" a stretch at a time and learning how to fish it, before wasting an entire day "boating"


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

You can launch at either:

1. The rivermouth right in town
2. The launch at the *Au Sable river store*, just off the River rd bridge
3. The Whirpool, located along River rd, roughly 1/2 way upriver 
4. Rea rd bridge, which is just below the dam on Rea rd(obviously:lol

There are others, some not really usable anymore. Those are the main and probably best launches.

The Big A is LOADED with stumps/deadheads, log jams, sweepers ect...lots sit _just_ below the surface. Bring extra pins, just to be safe. The depth generally is good, though like stated, there are some shallow spots.

In the fall, the main fish to be had are kings, steelhead, lakers, whitefish and walleyes(which are really underfished); cohos and LRB's are incidental bonuses. Fish small and light on the Sandy; it's CRYSTAL clear water. Like Shoe said, take a section at a time to learn. The Au Sable is not a river to try rushing the learning curve on; she doesn't give up her fish easy.....


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Running from town up to the dam with a 5 hs motor is a LONG ride. The river is a No-Wake river, and the current is usually close to 4 mph. You would be better off tacking half of the river. Launch at the Whirlpool launch, and run up or down, and back. It is approximately halfway between the dam and town.


----------

